# 남 보란듯이



## wonlon

From my intermediate Korean textbook:

수련아, 너 집을 샀다면서? 그런데 집들이를 안 할 거야? *남 보란듯이 번듯하게 집을 사 놓고도 모르는 체하면 혼날 줄 알아.*

What does 남 보란듯이 번듯하게 집을 사 놓고도 모르는 체하면 혼날 줄 알아 mean? I checked every word but can't give myself a good translation.


----------



## vientito

남 보란듯이 = 남에게 보라고 한듯하게 = 남에게 자랑스롭게 보여준다는 모양이다 something really you are proud of (worth showing it off to others)

체하면 = 척하면 to pretend (to put on appearance)


----------



## I'm Ernest.

for the firtst, I hope you see this someday.
btw, '남 보란듯이' can be meant for korean as an expression of what you would like to take other's eyes on to brag it you have right away to other's.


----------



## wonlon

I'm Ernest. said:


> for the firtst, I hope you see this someday.
> btw, '남 보란듯이' can be meant for korean as an expression of what you would like to take other's eyes on to brag it you have right away to other's.


*남 보란듯이 번듯하게 집을 사 놓고도 모르는 체하면 혼날 줄 알아.*
Getting through *남 보란듯이*, I still can't move through the whole sentence. Just can't quite catch the meaning. Would you translate the sentence for me?


----------



## alohaoe

*남 보란듯이 번듯하게 집을 사 놓고도 모르는 체하면 혼날 줄 알아.

*I don't know how much grasp you would have for the following Korean, but I tried to make it as plain as possible.

집을 사면 남이 그 집을 보고, 그 집은 눈에 띄지 않을 수가 없다.
집을 사면 친구들이나 주변 사람들이 알게 된다.
그래서 크고 좋은 집을 사면 감추려고 해도 가까운 친구나 동료는 알게 된다.
그런 의미에서 실제로 남에게 보여주려고 하지 않았지만 크고 좋은 집을 사면 결국 남에게 보여주는 것과 같다.
이 때 하는 말이 => *'남 보란듯이'*

*'번듯하게'*는 나쁘지 않고, 좋고, 훌륭하고, 네 수준에 걸맞게 어울리는, 잘 이란 뜻.

*모르는 체하면 혼날 줄 알아.*
집을 사 놓고도 사지 않은 척, 주변에 아무일 없는 척 하는 것이 '*모르는 체*'
그러면 나는 화가 날 것이고 당신에게 욕을하고 때릴 것이다.
사실 '혼내다'가 punish, tell sb off, get sb done 의 의미인데요 일상 생활에서는 귀엽게, 가볍게 쓰는 말입니다. (엄마가 아이를 혼내다.)
실제로 혼내지 않을거면서 '혼낼거야', '혼날 줄 알아' 하면 귀엽운 투로 그렇게 하지 말란 말이에요.

*You've purchased quite a decent house.
It's not good for you to insist on pretending not. / You'd better take it out of the closet. / Reveal it.
Or you'll be in trouble.*


----------



## wonlon

alohaoe said:


> *You've purchased quite a decent house.
> It's not good for you to insist on pretending not. / You'd better take it out of the closet. / Reveal it.
> Or you'll be in trouble.*



Your explanation (your Korean is plain enough for me) and translation helps me a lot. I have given some thought of your answer, but one thing I am still not sure is to place the meaning of *남 보란듯이* into the translation. Of course in figurative translation, not every word has to be translated, but for a learner like me a more literal translation helps my understanding of Korean more.

If I am to put *남 보란듯이 *put into the sentence, it would be like:
*You've purchased quite a decent house as if to show off to others.*
and looks quite strange.

So then how should it be?


----------



## alohaoe

맞아요. 잘 영작하셨어요. (The translation doesn't look strange to me, if it's done literally.)
자랑할 의도가 없을지언정 번듯한 집을 사 놓고도 남들이 금방 알아차려 궁금해 할 텐데도 아무 말 없던 집주인(친구)에게 가벼운 원망을 품고 하는 말이예요.
농담이 섞인 말이죠.
그래서 뒤에 '혼날 줄 알아'하고도 어울립니다. 실제로 혼내다는 것이 아니라 약간은 실망했다는 걸 돌려 말한 것이니까요.
아주 친한 사이에서, 적어도 나에게만큼은 집 산 사실을 알려줄 줄 알았는데 그러지 않았으니 조금 서운하다는 감정으로 말 한 겁니다.
(번듯한 집에 대한 부러움 + 나에게 먼저 알리지 않은 서운함)

추가.
한국의 정서인 '체면'(face)에 대해서 알면 이해하기 쉬워요.
한국사람들은 남이 나를 어떻게 볼까 하는 것에 (서양에 비해) 대단히 신경을 씁니다.
번듯한 집, 차, 직업, 학력 등이 체면에 아주 중요해요.
체면은 자신이 스스로 올리는 것이 아니라 남들이 부러워해주고 인정해 주어야 비로소 올라갑니다.(자기 입으로 자기 자랑하는 것은 매우 안 좋게 봅니다.)
남들에 의해 체면이 서는 것이죠.
그래서 좋은 일(집 장만)이 있으면 남이 알아서 칭찬해주고 부러워해 주는 것이 일종의 예절 같은 것입니다.
'체면치레'라는 말도 있어요.
자신의 체면을 위해 속과 다르게 가식적이거나 무리한 행동까지 하는 경우를 말합니다.
예를들어 사회적으로 높은 지위에 있지만, 실제로는 형편이 좋지 않아도 결혼식을 아주 성대하게 올리는 경우가 있어요. 체면치레했다고 합니다.
소위 '망가진다'라는 말이 있는데 사회적 지위가 높은 사람이 대중들 앞이나 자신보다 지위가 낮은 사람들 앞에서 웃음거리가 되어 주는 것을 말합니다. 이 것을 한국 사회에서는 높이 삽니다. 왜냐하면 자신의 '체면'을 버리는, 하기 힘든 행동 중의 하나로 생각하기 때문이죠.(불과 몇 십년 전만 하더라도 상상하기 힘든 것이었습니다.)

여기서도 수미의 말에는 수련이가 집 산 것에 대해 부러워하면서, 적어도 나에게는 그렇게 체면치레(자랑하고 싶지만 자랑하지 않는 일:가식)하지 않아도 될텐데 왜 그랬니? 하는 뜻도 들어있습니다. 적어도 나에게는 체면 신경쓰지 말고 자랑해도 된다. 그러나 보통 여자들간에는 아무리 친해도 그러지 않는다고 하죠.(특히 결혼한 여자들)


----------



## redjam

Definition of Korean Word 보란 듯이Korean Word: *보란 듯이*Romanization: bo ran deu shi
English Meaning: boastfully, proudly, for show​​​


----------

